# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Πολεμικό Ναυτικό >  Α/Τ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ (D-210) [USS Frank Knox]

## Παναγιώτης

Ο τορπιλισμός του Θεμιστοκλή D-210 από το Υ/Β Νηρέας.



Χαμηλή Ανάλυση:
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/VIDEO%20D...N2%20%20LQ.wmv

Υψηλή Ανάλυση:
http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/VIDEO%20D...%20N2%20HQ.wmv

----------


## erwdios

*Αντιτορπιλικό 210 Θεμιστοκλής*

----------


## Appia_1978

Το αγαπημένο μου αντιτορπιλικό! Το είχα επισκεφτεί μια φορά μικρός, όταν είχε έρθει στην Κεφαλλονιά για τον εορτασμό της Ένωσης.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΤΥΠΟΥ GEARING FRAM II,TO NOYMEΡΟ D210,ΠΡΩΗΝ USS FRANK KNOX.TO EIXA EΠΙΣΚΕΦΘΕΙ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙ ΣΤΗ ΝΑΥΤ. ΕΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ 1972. ΑΡΤΙ ΑΦΙΧΘΕΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΗΠΑ ΜΕ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΤΥΠΩΣΙΑΣΕΙ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ FLETCHER ΠΟΥ ΞΕΡΑΜΕ ΤΟΤΕ.ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ FRAM ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΛΑΒΑΜΕ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διευκρινίσεις σας :-D
Βεβαίως και υπήρχαν και προηγούμενα πολεμικά με το ίδιο όνομα. Παράλειψή μου ...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

α .jpgA)T ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ.jpgA)T ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ a .jpgΣτις No 2 κ Νο3 φωτό βλέπουμε το πιό όμορφο κατ'εμέ Α/Τ τύπου FRAM που διαθέταμε.Διακρίνεται το τηλεσκοπικό υπόστεγο που τοποθετήθηκε μέσα δεκαετίας '80 γιά να εξυπηρετεί 1 ελικόπτερο ΑΒ212 σε αντικατάσταση του αρχικού (βλέπε ποστ 13) το οποίο δεχόταν 1 ε/π Αlouette III.
Στη Νο1 από πλώρα φαίνονται πυροβόλα των 5"/38,η γέφυρα,το σύστημα δ/νσης βολής,το ραντάρ ερεύνης αέρος SPS29.
Το πλοίο στο αμερικάνικο ΠΝ ήταν φυλακίδα ραντάρ (radar picket) με χαρακτηρισμό DDR προ του πλευρικού αριθμού επί πολλά χρόνια.Με την εξέλιξη τεχνολογίας όμως τέτοια εξειδίκευση έπαψε να υφίσταται.
Πηγή φωτό: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

----------


## τοξοτης

Νομίζω ότι σε κάποιους αρέσει 




DD742_2.jpg
http://www.picsearch.com/imageDetail...20Frank%20Knox

DD742_1.jpg
http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Fi...098724011).jpg


DD742_3.jpg
http://www.navsource.org/archives/05/0574201.jpg

DD742_4.jpgDD742_5.jpg
http://navalwarfare.blogspot.gr/2011...42-dd-742.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 154001[/ATTACH]DD742_5.jpg
> http://navalwarfare.blogspot.gr/2011...42-dd-742.html


 Eδώ το πλοίο εικονίζεται μετά την μετασκευή FRAM II. Oι κεραίες των συσκευών που διέθετε σαν DDR (έγκαιρη προειδοποίηση,κατεύθυνση αεροσκαφών) φαίνονται εμπρός από το δεύτερο φουγάρο στην κορυφή του μικρού ιστού κ επάνω στην υπερκατασκευή πρύμα η οποία ξηλώθηκε στην Ελλάδα κ κατασκευάστηκε η πρώτη εγκατάσταση γιά τα μικρά ε/π Αlouette.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

D-210 THEMISTOKLIS.jpgΠηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό

Αν έβαλλαν όλα τα πυροβόλα μαζί θα ήταν ομοβροντία!
Η φωτό είναι πριν από την τοποθέτηση του τηλεσκοπικού υποστέγου ελικοπτέρου.

----------


## mastrokostas

> D-210 THEMISTOKLIS.jpgΠηγή: Πολεμικό Ναυτικό
> 
> Βολή των πυροβόλων 51,52. Αν έβαλλε κ το 53, θα ήταν ομοβροντία!
> Η φωτό είναι πριν από την τοποθέτηση του τηλεσκοπικού υποστέγου ελικοπτέρου.


Οι ομοβροντίες ήταν μια πονεμένη ιστορία ! Δεν έμενε φωτιστικό όρθιο ,και δίκτυο που να μην ξηλωνόταν !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

db-DDR742-4.jpg Aπό το facebook
Μιά ιδέα γιά το πως ήταν το καράβι σαν φυλακίδα Ρ/Ε (radar picket),μπορούμε να πάρουμε βλέποντας αυτό το ομοίωμα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μοντελο του Α/Τ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ  D-210   σε κλιμακα 1/350     ετσι οπως το γνωρισαμε    οταν πρωτοηρθε στην Πατριδα μας, το μοντελο προερχεται απο το κιτ της εταιρειας Dragon και δινει την δυνατοτητα κατασκευης του   USS FRANK KNOX DD-742 οπως ηταν    το 1945 οποτε για να παρει την μορφη του ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ  χρειαστηκαν πολλες μα παρα πολλες μετασκευαστικες εργασιες

_P3184290210.jpgP318429210.jpgP3184297210.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε TSS Apollon συγχαρητήρια γιά την κατά το δυνατόν πληρέστερη απόδοση του πλοίου στη διαμόρφωση που αναφέρεις.Στα συν είναι η τότε "άγαρμπη" γραμματοσειρά του αριθμού αλλά κ το σόναρ μεταβλητού βάθους ( VDS ) στην πρύμη.

----------

